# Boa constrictor feeding



## Darcey (4 mo ago)

Hi just wanted to ask what do people prefer feeding their boas on? And why? Preferably talking about adult boas.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Darcey said:


> Hi just wanted to ask what do people prefer feeding their boas on? And why? Preferably talking about adult boas.


Male boa, over 8' and gets fed an Ex-layer quail every 14 days.


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

I feed mine every 4 to 5 weeks either a medium rabbit up to 1.5 kilo or a couple of large rats 500g per rat approx the rats i reduce the feeding to 4 weeks as they are smallerthan the rabbits that is boas 7.5ft to 8ft


----------



## beffy1989 (Nov 19, 2016)

For my adults the 7ft male hypo hog island is on an extra large rat every 3-4 weeks. 
My recent rescue is a 7ft female hog island boa and is on a large rat every 2 weeks to help her gain weight and muscle mass, she will be lowered to a 3-4 week meal when I'm happy with her weight. 
I'm looking into adding other prey items into their diets for variation such as quail, small rabbits, guineapigs etc. 
Many snakes are overfed, a boa should be slender, almost rectangular in body shape, not round. Power feeding and obesity are detrimental to a snakes quality of life.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Darcey said:


> Hi just wanted to ask what do people prefer feeding their boas on? And why? Preferably talking about adult boas.


Depends to a degree on what locale it is- a full size or an island dwarf?


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Current menu

Below rabbit is 1.0KG (feeding again after 4-5 weeks)
Jumbo Rat is 700g (feeding again after 3-4 weeks)
Guinea Pig is 500g (feeding again after 2-3 weeks)

Boa is 12 years or so - and 10kg+ (I'd guess 8-10ft)

I also fed the odd squirrel, whole chicken, young duck, partridge and one blue tongue skink (this list is from people whose animal died of natural causes rather than shot / killed bar the chicken, which came from a farm and needed 'rehoming'.)


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> bar the chicken, which came from a farm and needed* 'rehoming'*.)


🤣


----------

